# Ixeo 680G



## Echo (May 22, 2017)

We are getting an Ixeo 680G would appreciate opinions as to whether it is a good idea to have the skylight above cab for ventilation when bed is down. We are concerned that if we are somewhere hot we might not have enough ventilation. Hope someone can advise.


----------



## Anothertoy (Aug 15, 2017)

No problem, we sometimes close, you still have another skylight above bed which we open and you can open side windows for ventilation


----------

